# Pet insurance



## MrsChips21 (Aug 28, 2014)

Could anyone please recommend a pet insurance company that will cover my dog for 6months in Europe. My current Animal Friends will only cover for 30 days.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm beginning to wonder if we need to

He's insured here

And insured a broad for a crertain time

And if anything goes wrong we can cover it

I'm beginning to think the bank of mumand dad

Could extend to cover pets S well as kids

Aldra


----------

